# Behavior change before/during heat?



## mycobraracr

Mina is my first intact female so I have not experienced these things before. She is either coming into heat or is in heat but not bleeding. I have been noticing a few things "off" about her. She has kinda lost her mind when it comes to obedience (all she wants to do is play), she has been super "cuddly", and she is super sensitive emotionally. Are these things normal? It made it a little difficult to work her today at SchH. 

Oh yes I have also noticed she is getting a lot of attention from the boys.


----------



## Rahrah

Sounds like it...

How old is she?


----------



## mycobraracr

Rahrah said:


> Sounds like it...
> 
> How old is she?


She is 8 1/2 months.


----------



## qbchottu

Mine was nutty for about a month before she came into heat. She did all kinds of odd things. She started sleeping in the bed for the first time, she had to sleep with her head nestled into my arms, she went off food, she was a complete head case during obedience, and urinated more frequently. I'd say she's ready to come in soon. This is all totally normal. Keep an eye on her!


----------



## mycobraracr

qbchottu said:


> Mine was nutty for about a month before she came into heat. She did all kinds of odd things. She started sleeping in the bed for the first time, she had to sleep with her head nestled into my arms, she went off food, she was a complete head case during obedience, and urinated more frequently. I'd say she's ready to come in soon. This is all totally normal. Keep an eye on her!


Yup that sounds like her right now. Thanks for the input.


----------



## qbchottu

No problem. I couldn't do anything serious with her IPO training for about a month before and month during her heat cycle. I took her just so she wouldn't get rusty, but honestly, it was a waste of time. She just acted like a goofball and retained nothing. She was only normal and back to work 1-2 weeks after her first cycle. I'm hoping she gets better as she matures...probably wishful thinking though!


----------



## mycobraracr

qbchottu said:


> No problem. I couldn't do anything serious with her IPO training for about a month before and month during her heat cycle. I took her just so she wouldn't get rusty, but honestly, it was a waste of time. She just acted like a goofball and retained nothing. She was only normal and back to work 1-2 weeks after her first cycle. I'm hoping she gets better as she matures...probably wishful thinking though!


Yeah, all she wants to do on the field is play. I had to take her prong collar off today because as soon as it went on she went flat. I don't give corrections really. More of a "nagging" technique with it. Today was almost just a maintenance session and all positive positive. She is just super sensitive. Oh well I will just deal with it I guess (as if I had a choice).


----------



## qbchottu

Yep. She's going to come in _very_ soon I think. If she's a house dog, hope you have a diaper ready!


----------



## mycobraracr

qbchottu said:


> Yep. She's going to come in _very_ soon I think. If she's a house dog, hope you have a diaper ready!


She is and I do. I got these about five months ago just to be ready. Thanks again. 

Drs. Foster & Smith Female Pet Bloomers


----------



## Shaina

I always get along with my girl a lot more right before she goes into heat and am always hoping she's just becoming a snugglebug. So far, no luck!


----------



## mycobraracr

Shaina said:


> I always get along with my girl a lot more right before she goes into heat and am always hoping she's just becoming a snugglebug. So far, no luck!


Haha that was my first reaction too. Then after a couple day's I was thinking, no something must be wrong.


----------



## mycobraracr

*Going crazy!*

This "heat" thing is driving be crazy! Trying to work my dog just seems pointless. Last night I had to do the unthinkable and put her away in the middle of training because I was getting nowhere and just getting frustrated. Tonight all she wanted to do was smell the ground like she had never smelt it before. She just has zero focus right now arghh!


----------



## qbchottu

I feel your pain!
I just don't bother my girl too much during her cycle. The first one is usually the worst imo...


----------



## mycobraracr

qbchottu said:


> I feel your pain!
> I just don't bother my girl too much during her cycle. The first one is usually the worst imo...


I'm trying not to bother her. I really am hahaha. I go to training 3 to 4 days a week. I am a helper so I have to be there if she is working or not. If you know me then you know all I want to do is work my dog. I just love it! She is just lucky that I have a great trainer that keeps me in check hahaha. I have just been trying to train as usual and if she isn't up to it, I just out her away (while crying on the inside). Any way thanks for reading my whinning.


----------



## qbchottu

hahahah oh man. We are definitely the one and the same! I almost started bawling when I realized Wiva was blowing coat and going in so I couldn't show her for that 2 month period! 

Same way with training...I was mortified when she started peeing and rolled over on her belly in the middle of an escape bite!


----------



## lorihd

my lexie just went into heat today (she is 11 months), i had obedience training and i have to say, she was horrible, very aloof, didnt pay me any attention. im glad you posted this thread, now i know this is not unusual to lack focus when working with her. thanks


----------



## mycobraracr

[email protected] said:


> my lexie just went into heat today (she is 11 months), i had obedience training and i have to say, she was horrible, very aloof, didnt pay me any attention. im glad you posted this thread, now i know this is not unusual to lack focus when working with her. thanks


It gets bad. I had people in my obedience class ask if I brought a different dog because she was so "off". Today during an off leash hike she blew a recall. She NEVER does that. I was with my training director and she just turned to me and said "WOW! She really isn't acting her self." I can't wait for this to be over hahaha. I am a single guy. I'm not used to dealing with "female issues". :blush:


----------

